# GM3 thoughts?



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought the players fought extremely well. When it seems like it's going to be another 23-point fiasco, they continued to execute and end up pulling out a W.

I've steered free of officiating talks in the past, but I would like a quick opinion on what you think about the calls in GM3. Let's not dwell on it, but I for one would like to say that it felt one-sided.


----------

